# Mass.Effect.3.RF.XBOX360-XPG



## T-hug (Mar 3, 2012)

**********************************************************************
Mass.Effect.3.RF.XBOX360-XPG
**********************************************************************

----------------------------------------------------------------------
General Information
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Release Date...: 03-06-2012
Filename.......: Mass.Effect.3.RF.XBOX360-XPG
Type...........: GAME
Platform.......: Xbox 360
Region.........: Region Free
Retail Price...: $59.99

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Game Info
----------------------------------------------------------------------
The war to Take Earth Back begins on March 6, 2012 for Xbox 360,
Playstation 3, and PC. Not everyone will survive. An ancient alien
race, known only as "Reapers", has launched an all-out invasion

leaving nothing but a trail of destruction in their wake. Earth has
been taken, the galaxy is on the verge of total annihilation, and you
are the only one who can stop them. The price of failure is
extinction. You are Commander Shepard, a character that you can
forge in your own image. You determine how events will play out,
which planets to explore, and whom to form alliances with as you
rally a force to eliminate the Reaper threat once and for all. How
you wage this war is completely up to you: go into combat with guns
blazing or use cover to plan a more tactical assault. Utilize your
squad to full effect or take a lone wolf approach. Rain death from a
distance or go toe--to-toe with enemies using devastating melee
attacks. Mass Effect 3 will react to each decision you make as you
play through a truly unique experience of your own creation. The war
for Earth has begun and you decide how it ends.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
~Ripped By Xtreme Premium Gamers~
----------------------------------------------------------------------


This isn't scene release but who cares right?  These guys have ripped loads of games before scene with no problems.
It is 2 x DVD9

Also: Street Fighter X Tekken NTSC-U (Region Free) XBOX360!


----------



## CJay (Mar 3, 2012)

can you elaborate on the "also: SFxTK" quote?


----------



## T-hug (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes it is out on trackers and is XGD2 Region free file name: sfxt.part01.rar


----------



## 431unknown (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice double play! Guess I know what I'll be doing for awhile.


----------



## alucard_xs (Mar 3, 2012)

> Street Fighter X Tekken NTSC-U (Region Free) XBOX360!



seems not out yet ...


----------



## T-hug (Mar 3, 2012)

It is on my sites people are playing it it just hasn't spread widely yet and isn't a scene release.


----------



## alucard_xs (Mar 3, 2012)

ok it is out now


----------



## T-hug (Mar 3, 2012)

Update: Mass.Effect.3.XBOX360-COMPLEX


----------



## megabug7 (Mar 3, 2012)

.....


----------

